
Launching on Product Hunt: what works and what doesn’t [guide and case study] - pappgab
https://medium.com/@pappgab/launching-on-product-hunt-what-works-and-what-doesnt-guide-case-study-776c77d56e26
======
data36
Epic summary!!!

~~~
pappgab
Thanks. There's definitely a ton of advice in there. Also, check out the link
at the end where I collected related case studies! You can find some really
good stuff in those as well.

